# Christmas Case Mod Contest!!!



## Random Murderer (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm announcing an un-official Christmas case mod contest...

I'm the judge. The prize is... well let's just say it's Christmas-sy.... and not tangible.
The rules are simple:
1) You can do ANYTHING to your case, as long as it has a Christmas feel to it.
2) The mod DOES NOT HAVE TO BE PERMANENT!!!
3) HAVE FUN!!! Poke fun at others, but keep it somewhat tasteful... awww fuck it, go all out!
4) The contest ends Dec. 31st at 11:59 PM.
5) My decision is FINAL. Unless of couse I change my mind, but this does NOT mean people can over-ride my decision. There will be voting, and I will take the votes into consideration, but the final decision is MINE.


I'll start.
Sorry for the blurriness, but my camera sucks ass with hair.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 11, 2006)

lol.... thats grand stuff..


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 11, 2006)

no takers?


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 11, 2006)

If people are going to get into this it'll probably take longer than a half hour after the thread has started.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 11, 2006)

i know, but i would at least like people to say "yea, i'll join" or "i'm into it"


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 12, 2006)

*cant let you be the only one!*

here is my attempt to be x-masy  one fiberoptic tree one star and a little garland and poof its x-mas in my case...

and yes the star is huge!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 12, 2006)

Woowoo!!

that should be your avatar!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 12, 2006)

HAHA! I love the christmas tree in the case, or is it outside.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 12, 2006)

its inside


----------



## SlipSlice (Dec 13, 2006)

haha, thats kewl


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2006)

thank you and yes its in the case


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 13, 2006)

hell yea, its his avatar now!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 13, 2006)

good tip random...lol


----------



## stevorob (Dec 21, 2006)

Damnit, I can't fit my little christmas tree in my case


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 21, 2006)

is there no one else?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2006)

so i win then random?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 22, 2006)

not yet... but probably.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 23, 2006)

8 more days and something christmas-sy is mine...hahahaha


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 23, 2006)

unless i get some spraypaint and pwn my old case


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

i have no chance to win, but here it is anyways


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> i have no chance to win, but here it is anyways



is that santa inside the case?


----------



## ex_reven (Dec 23, 2006)

does a bear shit in the woods


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

ex_reven said:


> does a bear shit in the woods



i dont know, i've never been close enough to a bear to see....


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> is that santa inside the case?



nop
it has to be?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

pt said:


> nop
> it has to be?



well, it has to be in/on/wrapped around the case somehow....


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> well, it has to be in/on/wrapped around the case somehow....



just a sec then


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 23, 2006)

changing the rules.....:shadedshu


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> changing the rules.....:shadedshu



well, if you just sat something next to your case, would you consider that a casemod?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2006)

Random Murderer said:


> well, if you just sat something next to your case, would you consider that a casemod?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

DaMulta said:


>


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2006)

:shadedshu 





Random Murderer said:


>


:shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu :shadedshu YEa...YEA....No...I agreed with you


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

the santa has turned blue 'cause of the cold cathodes  .


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

wow... its between you and sneeky now...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2006)

Thats cool as %(*# he looks like he being baked some how.


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Thats cool as %(*# he looks like he being baked some how.



lol
vote on me!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 23, 2006)

Got any fireworks to strap on him?


----------



## pt (Dec 23, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Got any fireworks to strap on him?



nop, just a lighter


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2006)

im going to rap my case wonder if it will still work with 0 airflow? oh well its a dell (still not got my reg system working yet)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 23, 2006)

it was on too


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 23, 2006)

wow, gotta say its looking like cdawall's gonna win. keep em coming guys!


----------



## pt (Jan 2, 2007)

who won?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2007)

ah, i almost forgot, thanks pt. i will now be taking votes!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2007)

right then. now for the voting.

sorry its taken me so long to get around to it... i've been busy(erm, i forgot about the contest )

so, pm your votes to me to keep it anonymous, and i will automatically add my vote to whoever the hell i want, since obviously i cant pm myself....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 14, 2007)

ok, we have 2 votes in, excluding mine. keep em coming.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 15, 2007)

ok, we have 3 votes in, excluding mine. keep em coming.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 15, 2007)

i vote me!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 15, 2007)

I vote PT


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 15, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> i vote me!!!!!!!!



cant vote for yourself:shadedshu

and youre supposed to vote through pm to keep it anonymous:shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## pt (Jan 15, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I vote PT


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2007)

oh sorry missed that part well then i publicly change my vote .....PT microwaving Santa...lol it's all urs bro


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 18, 2007)

well, should i announce the winner?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2007)

naaaaaahhhhhh   just drag it out till valentine's day...lol


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2007)

shit while your at it you might as well let it go till next christmas..............


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 18, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> shit while your at it you might as well let it go till next christmas..............



maybe i will!


----------



## pt (Jan 18, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> maybe i will!



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo................


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Random are we starting this thing up again this year so we can find out who won last year?????


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

oh stfu this thread was dead in january


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Hey Random are we starting this thing up again this year so we can find out who won last year?????



lol, i was JUST coming in here to say i'm starting it again.
i can't remember who won last year, so whoever wins this year won last year too, lol.


----------



## pt (Dec 3, 2007)

what about prizes ?


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2007)

pt said:


> what about prizes ?



a cookie?


----------



## Mr.President (Dec 3, 2007)

lol nice


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 3, 2007)

An E-Cookie. Maybe with a XMas Virus attached?


----------

